# Male won't stop harassing and trying to hump female



## brendon7358 (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi, I'm at a loss as to what to do here. We have a 1.5yr old male that is not fixed. Our in laws are visiting this week with their 9 year old spayed female, she is a beagle, terrier, chihuahua mix and is about the size of a large cat. She got here yesterday and he immediately starting trying to obsessively sniff her butt, not a problem dogs do that. Then he started trying to hump her which she does not appreciate and I am afraid he will break one of her bones by jumping on her with his 75lb self. We gave her a bath this morning to try and get the odors off and that helped for about 10 minutes. He won't leave her alone constantly trying to hump her and drooling everywhere. Obviously getting fixed would help but they are only here for a week. He is normally very relaxed and mellow. It's like a completely different insane dog. What can I do? I am getting super frustrated about it and just want to enjoy the next week without constantly trying to pull him off the other dog. She will sit, and even nip at him but he does not care at all. We can separate them but he will just constantly wine and salivate (he is normally fine in a crate, etc)


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Keep them separate. 

Both dogs needs to be on leash. 

The OCD behaviors will calm down after 2-3 days


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

This is a training issue and getting him fixed will not help. Put him in his crate to settle down, keep on a leash and make corrections. Good luck, going to be a long week. If you have not attended obediences classes this might be a good new years resolution. Find a good training facility where the instructors actually compete with their dogs.


----------



## brendon7358 (Jul 4, 2017)

Training issue? How so? He hasn't been around other dogs too much since a pitbulls bit him when he was 6 months old or so. We have tried since then but dogs always get aggressive with him, we figured it's because he's always bigger than them and they are scared or threatend, he never gets aggressive back.

We have tried obedience classes, but the trainer pretty much said there wasn't much else to teach him. That was about a year ago though.

We will try separating them but she does not like being contained.


----------

